# What are you watching today?



## Boatboy24 (Apr 21, 2020)

Since @geek brought it up, why not talk about movies, TV, etc we're watching. 

I've been watching Ozark on Netflix of late. Absolutely love it! I also recently ran through "The Chef Show", which was pretty good; and am enjoying "Ugly Delicious" from time to time.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 21, 2020)

Need to start the latest season of Ozark. First two seasons were great. I picked up a refurbed AppleTV 4K a few months back and have been enjoying my free year of AppleTV+. Really liked "For All Mankind". In the middle of "See" and really like it as well. Have watched the first episode of "Servant"which was really creepy but really good if you like that genre. In the middle of the second season remake of "Lost in Space" on Netflix. So far pretty good but not as good as first season. Watched the season final of "Better Call Saul" last night. Another roller coaster ride and can't wait for the final season but it may be 18-24 months from now. I have a feeling the last scene of the last episode will be Saul and Walter White meeting for the first time. The circle will be complete.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 21, 2020)

ibglowin said:


> Need to start the latest season of Ozark. First two seasons were great. I picked up a refurbed AppleTV 4K a few months back and have been enjoying my free year of AppleTV+. Really liked "For All Mankind". In the middle of "See" and really like it as well. Have watched the first episode of "Servant"which was really creepy but really good if you like that genre. In the middle of the second season remake of "Lost in Space" on Netflix. So far pretty good but not as good as first season. Watched the season final of "Better Call Saul" last night. Another roller coaster ride and can't wait for the final season but it may be 18-24 months from now. I have a feeling the last scene of the last episode will be Saul and Walter White meeting for the first time. The circle will be complete.



I'll have to check out 'For All Mankind'. We got new phones a few months back and got the Apple TV+ too, but haven't used it much. Started watching "The Morning Show" - a few episodes in and need to pick that back up.

Lost in Space is also good - waited for a long time for season 2, then blew through the whole thing in about a week.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 21, 2020)

For All Mankind was slow out of the gate but you will be rewarded if you push through the first 3 episodes and the last scene (post credits) of the final episode will have you shatting bricks.


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 21, 2020)

Working from home,same as I have done almost every day for the last 20 years. Watching TV, ha. Have to break yourself of that really quickly to be productive.


----------



## Cellar Door (Apr 22, 2020)

Bloodline on Netflix is consuming my time.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 22, 2020)

Down East Dickering on Prime. I do not know what it is about this show, but I am totally addicted to it.

I also broke down and got cbs all access. Been watching the new star trek series on that. (ok, let the nerd comments fly).


----------



## Rice_Guy (Apr 22, 2020)

The wife is big time into Netflix AKA “zombie killers“ and “cops solving gruesome murders”.

Hate to say it but I cycle between CNN vs Fox vs GMA vs the fat guy on radio vs NPR vs BBC vs Spectrum news. (can’t stand it when they start repeating after 60 minutes)

It’s interesting to see what is important to different communities, ,,,, my wife’s response is “I don’t want to think about this“ and as a result start crying.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 22, 2020)

Watching my hair grow


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 22, 2020)

My wife and I are binge watching Six Feet Under (two episodes a night). We don't have TV so listen to NPR but this series is really well written.


----------



## Doug’s wines (Apr 22, 2020)

We've just finished binging two seasons of Star Trek Discovery on our 30 day free CBS trial, and just started Picard a few nights ago will probably watch the final 3 episodes tonight.


----------



## Ted Brumleve (Apr 23, 2020)

"Scott & Bailey" on Amazon Prime. British shows seem better written, have better actors, and they don't all look like super-models.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 23, 2020)

I like Scott and Bailey. Most Brit shows are well written even though they may have the same plot lines.


----------



## geek (Apr 23, 2020)

Recently finished all 3 seasons of the Ozark on Netflix and cannot wait for season 4..!!
Now watching Money Heist, season 1, very interesting


----------



## geek (Apr 23, 2020)

Boatboy24 said:


> Since @geek brought it up, why not talk about movies, TV, etc we're watching.
> 
> I've been watching Ozark on Netflix of late. Absolutely love it! I also recently ran through "The Chef Show", which was pretty good; and am enjoying "Ugly Delicious" from time to time.




Copyright infringement!!!! LOL


----------



## ZebraB (Apr 25, 2020)

If you like dry dark humor, then I recommend the after life. It takes a show or 2 to get his humor but it is funny


----------



## geek (Apr 25, 2020)

Season 2 of Money Heist


----------



## geek (May 1, 2020)

Finished season 4 of Money Heist....wow

Meanwhile, what's good on Netflix?


----------



## joeswine (May 1, 2020)

I've watched do much I forget


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 1, 2020)

geek said:


> Finished season 4 of Money Heist....wow
> 
> Meanwhile, what's good on Netflix?



I can't get past the dubbing on Money Heist (Netflix). Finished season 3 of Ozark last night. Can't wait for season 4. Great show - I think I'm gonna start re-watching it.


----------



## geek (May 1, 2020)

Boatboy24 said:


> I can't get past the dubbing on Money Heist (Netflix). Finished season 3 of Ozark last night. Can't wait for season 4. Great show - I think I'm gonna start re-watching it.



I finished both of those...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 12, 2020)

ibglowin said:


> For All Mankind was slow out of the gate but you will be rewarded if you push through the first 3 episodes and the last scene (post credits) of the final episode will have you shatting bricks.



I finished the first season of For All Mankind. Excellent! New Tom Hanks movie premiering on ATV+ in a few weeks that looks good. We've watched a few episodes of Schitt's Creek lately - pretty funny.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 12, 2020)

Looking forward to that one as well as checking out the new Artemis Fowl series landing today on Disney+


----------



## geek (Jun 12, 2020)

Boatboy24 said:


> I finished the first season of For All Mankind. Excellent! New Tom Hanks movie premiering on ATV+ in a few weeks that looks good. We've watched a few episodes of Schitt's Creek lately - pretty funny.


 I need to add this I e to bucket list, starting next week when I’m back home.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 20, 2020)

I've been watching Designated Survivor lately. Not outstanding, but decent, and I can't seem to stop.


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 20, 2020)

My wife and I have been rewatching Yellowstone. You have to get Peacock streaming to watch season 1 and 2. Season 3 gets very intense.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 21, 2020)

Binged both Seasons of "Barry" (HBO) was excellent
Binged S3 of "Westworld" (HBO) what a (plot) mess.....
Binged S1 of "The Umbrella Academy" (Netflix) also excellent starting S2 soon
Watched first episode of "Raised by Wolves" (HBO) can't wait to see where this goes, excellent!


----------



## joeswine (Sep 21, 2020)

Are watched The Fall, a Brit box detective series, excellent story line , and one of my favorites ROME.


----------



## wpt-me (Sep 21, 2020)

I watched the best Tour De France ever IMHO !!

Bill


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 21, 2020)

ibglowin said:


> Binged both Seasons of "Barry" (HBO) was excellent
> Binged S3 of "Westworld" (HBO) what a (plot) mess.....
> Binged S1 of "The Umbrella Academy" (Netflix) also excellent starting S2 soon
> Watched first episode of "Raised by Wolves" (HBO) can't wait to see where this goes, excellent!



I've heard good things about Umbrella Academy. Glad to hear you liked. The kids want to watch.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 21, 2020)

Just be aware it has a TV-14 rating and has quite a few scenes of people getting killed in a whole host of ways. Many/most of them are quite graphic in nature.



Boatboy24 said:


> I've heard good things about Umbrella Academy. Glad to hear you liked. The kids want to watch.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 21, 2020)

ibglowin said:


> Just be aware it has a TV-14 rating and has quite a few scenes of people getting killed in a whole host of ways. Many/most of them are quite graphic in nature.



Good to know, thanks. Maybe wait on that a year or two.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 30, 2020)

Season 2 of the Mandalorian!


----------



## geek (Oct 30, 2020)

ibglowin said:


> Season 2 of the Mandalorian!
> 
> View attachment 67628



Fiction? How good?

I love fiction movies.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 30, 2020)

So Mrs IB binged all 6 seasons in about a week. She worked on a knitting project while binging....... 

I was in and out of the room doing my normal routine and would stop for a few minutes. I can tell you this show does not get really good until about midway S2. From there on out it is one of the best comedies on TV. I started in on it in earnest this week but I only watch a coupe episodes at a time while on the elliptical doing my workout so it will take me a while. 

Don't give up if you think its just OK!



Boatboy24 said:


> We've watched a few episodes of Schitt's Creek lately - pretty funny.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 30, 2020)

Well its Star Wars so........ LOL



geek said:


> Fiction? How good?
> 
> I love fiction movies.


----------



## geek (Nov 1, 2020)

ibglowin said:


> Season 2 of the Mandalorian!
> 
> View attachment 67628



Guess what I’m watching today, started on S1, by E4 now.

You get hooked..!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 1, 2020)

Watched the first episode of "The Boys" on Amazon Prime. Pretty good.


----------



## geek (Nov 1, 2020)

Holy cow, all day but got up to speed, all episodes of The Mandalorian under my belt.


----------



## geek (Nov 1, 2020)

So many things one wants to watch but on different platforms, Disney, Amazon, Netflix, Apple.....and the list goes on and on...
Wouldn't it be nice to have all these new films in one platform..!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 1, 2020)

geek said:


> So many things one wants to watch but on different platforms, Disney, Amazon, Netflix, Apple.....and the list goes on and on...
> Wouldn't it be nice to have all these new films in one platform..!!



Yeah. We used to complain about the $150 cable bill. Instead, we now have 30 different services that all cost $5/month.


----------



## heatherd (Nov 2, 2020)

Watching Dexter, Agents of Chaos, Yellowstone, The Undoing, Umbrella Academy, Utopia, The Expanse, Succession, and The Watchmen.


----------



## sjjan (Nov 2, 2020)

We have been watching Tehran on AppleTV + lately.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 18, 2020)

Just finished Season 2 of "The Boys" on Amazon. A little graphic, but definitely worth watching.


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 19, 2020)

how's bout DEBBI DOES DALLAS 
Dawg,,


----------



## geek (Nov 19, 2020)

Anything good on Disney+ aside from the Mandalorian?


----------



## Neb Farmer (Nov 19, 2020)

Bill Burr driving etiquette
on youtube


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 19, 2020)

The short answer is unless you have 5 yr olds........... Nope!



geek said:


> Anything good on Disney+ aside from the Mandalorian?


----------



## geek (Nov 19, 2020)

ibglowin said:


> The short answer is unless you have 5 yr olds........... Nope!



Not even close...Coco is 9


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 19, 2020)

Which is like 51 in small dog life years! 



geek said:


> Not even close...Coco is 9


----------



## geek (Nov 19, 2020)

But seriously, nothing else good for us mature guys on Disney+, wow, i love sci-fi movies


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 19, 2020)

Disney+ is basically all Disney Catalog Movies all the time. Other than the Mandalorian the only other thing for adults is the "Disney Imagineers" 5 part series. 

More Sci-Fi on the other major streamers IMHO than Disney+.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 20, 2020)

I did just remembered one show you may be interested in. While technically not sci-fi, the NATGEO 8 part series "The Right Stuff" on Disney+ may be of interest to you.



geek said:


> But seriously, nothing else good for us mature guys on Disney+, wow, i love sci-fi movies


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 20, 2020)

I recently spent a week visiting my brother. His daughter and her 5 and 7 year old girls live with them. Got my fill of Disney for a lifetime.


----------



## skyfire322 (Nov 20, 2020)

Currently, the lady and I are watching Mr Robot on Prime. We've also been watching Masked Singer, the new Supermarket Sweep, and Bob's Burgers to lighten the mood since Mr Robot is a bit bleak, lol.


----------



## swv (Nov 22, 2020)

Disney+ includes the Marvel superhero movies and National Geographic libraries also. I binge on Dr Pol sometimes on NatGeo


----------



## geek (Nov 22, 2020)

Prometheus on HBO.


----------



## UPwinemaker (Nov 22, 2020)

more importantly what I'm not watching. I'm not watching the Lions getting beat up on by the 3-7 Panthers with a backup quarterback OMG!!!!


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 22, 2020)

UPwinemaker said:


> more importantly what I'm not watching. I'm not watching the Lions getting beat up on by the 3-7 Panthers with a backup quarterback OMG!!!!



You know, you are closer to Green Bay than to Detroit.... you could come over to the Dark Side. Forget the trolls; we would welcome you. Just sayin'...


----------



## jswordy (Nov 22, 2020)

Huge Acorn fans anymore, and we don't go to Netflix very often these days. Our series of late is "800 Words," which is utter pablum sufficient to block out all recognition of a pandemic. I am infatuated with Australian and New Zealand shows. They are really good, across several genres! Anyway, our preference for foreign shows leaves us out of the loop in most U.S. show discussions. So be it.


----------



## UPwinemaker (Nov 22, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> You know, you are closer to Green Bay than to Detroit.... you could come over to the Dark Side. Forget the trolls; we would welcome you. Just sayin'...


I hear yah. It's just I've been a fan for 50 plus years. You would think at some point the odds will be in our favor eh! Lol 
Thanks for the offer though


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 22, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> You know, you are closer to Green Bay than to Detroit.... you could come over to the Dark Side. Forget the trolls; we would welcome you. Just sayin'...



Of course, no one would blame you if you were NOT interested, too!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 28, 2020)

*Grogu! *


----------



## Neb Farmer (Nov 28, 2020)

Just watched a documentary on Herb Alpert , called " Herb Alpert Is" . If you liked HA and The Tijuana Brass...it's worth checking out! ( I found it on Amazon )


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 2, 2021)

Watched 'My Octopus Teacher' on Netflix. Very good.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 7, 2021)

Sadly I just finished the last episode of Schitt's Creek. This show is a beacon of light and laughter in a time when we seem to have neither. The writing just gets better and better with each season. The Moria Rose quotes out of nowhere would make even @sour_grapes smile. The over the top costumes, wigs. The growth of the characters with each season. One minute your laughing, the next your eyes are tearing up. This show could have gone on for 10-12 seasons easily but they decided to end it on a high note at only 6 leaving the world wanting more. 

So many scenes that will have you ROTFL.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 7, 2021)

ibglowin said:


> Sadly I just finished the last episode of Schitt's Creek. This show is a beacon of light and laughter in a time when we seem to have neither. The writing just gets better and better with each season. The Moria Rose quotes out of nowhere would make even @sour_grapes smile. The over the top costumes, wigs. The growth of the characters with each season. One minute your laughing, the next your eyes are tearing up. This show could have gone on for 10-12 seasons easily but they decided to end it on a high note at only 6 leaving the world wanting more.
> 
> So many scenes that will have you ROTFL.
> 
> ...



We are way behind this trend, but the wife and I are in season 2. Hysterical show.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 7, 2021)

Trust me when I say your in for a treat the deeper you go. 



Boatboy24 said:


> We are way behind this trend, but the wife and I are in season 2. Hysterical show.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 18, 2021)

Just finished "Downtrodden," the story of the final days of Hitler.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 18, 2021)

Boatboy24 said:


> We are way behind this trend, but the wife and I are in season 2. Hysterical show.



My wife and I tried to watch this show sometime ago. Just couldn't get in to it, which surprised me somewhat, since I usually live Eugene Levi no matter what. My kids have said get deeper into it and you will love it. We just haven't tried more.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 19, 2021)

New season of "For All Mankind" today!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 19, 2021)

Yep, watching later tonight as well as Wandavision. 



Boatboy24 said:


> New season of "For All Mankind" today!


----------



## heatherd (Feb 20, 2021)

heatherd said:


> Watching Dexter, Agents of Chaos, Yellowstone, The Undoing, Umbrella Academy, Utopia, The Expanse, Succession, and The Watchmen.


Now onto Sound of Metal, The Night Of,, Murder on Middle Beach, I'll Be Gone in the Dark, The Great Hack, Fake Famous, The Staircase, One Night in Miami, The Spy, Queen's Gambit, Better Call Saul, Your Honor, and The Little Things.


----------



## NoQuarter (Feb 20, 2021)

All of the granddaughters are staying with me over the weekend.( Ladies weekend trip). I always let them pick 1 movie to watch... Looks like Wonder-woman 1985. Oh boy. Can't be any worse than the last time they stayed with me. ( Soul).


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 20, 2021)

Some good ones there for sure!




heatherd said:


> Now onto Sound of Metal, The Night Of,, Murder on Middle Beach, I'll Be Gone in the Dark, The Great Hack, Fake Famous, The Staircase, One Night in Miami, The Spy, Queen's Gambit, Better Call Saul, Your Honor, and The Little Things.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 21, 2021)

Recent TV Shows finished/caught up :

*The Wilds*
_*The Flight Attendant 
The Umbrella Academy
The Lady and the Dale
Wandavision
For All Mankind
NAT GEO The Right Stuff (8pt series Disney+)*_
*From the Earth to the Moon (12pt series HBO)*

Recent Movies:

*The Little Things*
_*Palmer*_
*Nomadland*

Watched Nomadland last night. That has Oscar on many levels written all over it.


----------



## Neb Farmer (Feb 21, 2021)

What am I watching today? I'm watching birds in the bird feeder, with the occasional squirrel bird seed thief from time to time.


----------



## Riledup5 (Feb 23, 2021)

If you haven't watched "The Escape Artists" on Prime Video I highly recommend it for a good laugh. Get to episode 3 and you will be ROTFL!


----------



## Rembee (Feb 23, 2021)

I just got finished watching a forest fire on top of my cake


----------



## Riledup5 (Feb 23, 2021)

Rembee said:


> I just got finished watching a forest fire on top of my cake


Happy Birthday! 22 years old?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 23, 2021)

Rembee said:


> I just got finished watching a forest fire on top of my cake



Happy birthday!


----------



## Rembee (Feb 23, 2021)

Riledup5 said:


> Happy Birthday! 22 years old?


22 + 36 is more like it lol


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 27, 2021)

Who knew!









Check Out the Backlot House Where Paul Bettany and Elizabeth Olsen Live on ‘WandaVision’


Visit the post for more.




www.dirt.com


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 11, 2021)

Just finished "*The Queen's Gambit*" today. I think this was the best series I have ever watched. Just spectacular. Its no wonder it's one of the highest rated shows ever on RT.

Also a good very good romp was "*I Care a Lot*" also on Netflix........


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 11, 2021)

We watched the Queen's Gambit earlier this year. We _managed_ not to binge-watch it, but it was difficult to refrain.


----------



## Wiz (Mar 12, 2021)

ibglowin said:


> Just finished "*The Queen's Gambit*" today. I think this was the best series I have ever watched. Just spectacular. Its no wonder it's one of the highest rated shows ever on RT.
> 
> Also a good very good romp was "*I Care a Lot*" also on Netflix........




I'll agree with that.


----------



## Riledup5 (Mar 12, 2021)

ibglowin said:


> Just finished "*The Queen's Gambit*" today. I think this was the best series I have ever watched. Just spectacular. Its no wonder it's one of the highest rated shows ever on RT.
> 
> Also a good very good romp was "*I Care a Lot*" also on Netflix........


I'm up to the 4th episode on The Queens Gambit. It really is excellent. Trying not to binge watch it, but we are expecting 2 or more feet of snow this weekend, sooooo

We also watched I Care A Lot. Highly recommend


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 12, 2021)

I limit myself to one episode per day on most things. Especially when they are good. Like a good book you don't want t to end I guess.

I started _*Ted Lasso*_ (AppleTV+) earlier this week and that is turning into another wonderful series. Smart, funny and touching in moments. The writing on these shows is just so amazing.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 13, 2021)

ibglowin said:


> I started _*Ted Lasso*_ (AppleTV+) earlier this week and that is turning into another wonderful series. Smart, funny and touching in moments. The writing on these shows is just so amazing.



I blew through Ted Lasso pretty quickly. It's good. Looking forward to the next season.


----------



## winemaker81 (Mar 14, 2021)

I binge watch half a dozen older series at one time. I'll watch 2 or 3 episodes of one, then jump to the next, and the next, and ...

Current: Deep Space 9 (in season 7, which I didn't care for), Star Trek Voyager, Start Trek Enterprise (yeah, got into a Star Trek kick), Agent Carter, Warehouse 13, Chuck, Farscape, La Femme Nikita (Peta Wilson version), and probably a couple others that are not coming to mind. I may binge watch most of a season and not come back to a series for months. And I may go weeks without watching TV at all. I received a Kobo for Christmas and have ~500 books I haven't read yet.

Most of what I watch is SciFi and/or action, although the wife & I watched all seasons of The Closer together.


----------



## Riledup5 (Mar 14, 2021)

Well, we didn't get the 2' of snow, but 11" so far and still snowing. So I see me watching the rest of Queens Gambit today


----------



## winemaker81 (Mar 14, 2021)

Riledup5 said:


> Well, we didn't get the 2' of snow, but 11" so far and still snowing.


Thanks for reminding me why I moved south from Upstate NY. We don't get much snow in central NC! Just ice storms and tornadoes and hurricanes and ... ok, never mind.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 24, 2021)

Anyone else watch the Season 2 finale last night? Thoughts?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 24, 2021)

ibglowin said:


> Anyone else watch the Season 2 finale last night? Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 73755



Don't want to give anything away, so I'll keep it brief: While there were some twists I wasn't happy with, I thought it was excellent. I was actually a few weeks behind and watched three episodes this week.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 24, 2021)

To me it seemed even slower paced than S1. Each episode seemed to follow the same cookie cutter formula. 40 mins of dialogue followed by 5 mins of action and then roll credits........

Somehow RT has S2 at 100% Certified Fresh.


----------



## ibglowin (May 22, 2021)

Get the popcorn ready. Lots of CGI but this was actually filmed at ABQ Studios here in Albuquerque. Netflix committed to spend 1 billion dollars (Dr. Evil voice) here in NM.


----------



## ibglowin (May 22, 2021)

*Backyard Squirrel Maze 2.0- The Walnut Heist*


----------



## Ty520 (Jun 2, 2021)

If anyone likes historic documentaries,there's a great series that originally aired on BBC that you can watch on prime or YouTube about historic farming. Each season is titled and themed after a different period in England: Tudor Farm, Edwardian Farm, Victorian Farm, War Time Farm. The hosts all have a background in archeology, and live for an entire year fully emersed in the life.

There's also some good spin offs - especially Secrets of the Cattle, in which they help out at a site in France where they were/are building a castle using only historically accurate and traditional methods.

Another, called secrets of the wild wood, is in the same vein as the above, but about rekindling responsible woodland management in a modern age: using pigs to clear land, harvesting wood to make fine furniture and other goods that have lasting value.


----------



## thunderwagn (Jun 2, 2021)

I just watched Lupin and really enjoyed it.
The Narcos series is great.
Dead to me is hilarious and really good.
And my shameful admit is just finishing Queen of the South. I'll watch the final season of that once it streams complete.


----------



## heatherd (Jun 2, 2021)

Boatboy24 said:


> Just finished Season 2 of "The Boys" on Amazon. A little graphic, but definitely worth watching.


A little graphic???? I'd say a lot graphic.


----------



## heatherd (Jun 2, 2021)

ibglowin said:


> The short answer is unless you have 5 yr olds........... Nope!


They added all the Marvel movies and shows, Hamilton, National Geographic, all Star Wars, all Pixar movies, Artemis Fowl, all Disney movies and shows.


----------



## heatherd (Jun 2, 2021)

Finished Nomadland, Chernobyl (fantastic!), Bliss, I Know This Much is True, Crazy Stupid Love, Crip Camp, Halston, The Candidate both seasons (awesomely satirical), The Irishman, Ma Rainey's Black Bottom, Meyerowitz Stories, Nocturnal Animals, Get Out, Roma, Uncut Gems, Staged, Broadchurch, Jessica Jones, Good Omens (awesome show and music), The Spy, Trial of the Chicago Seven, zerozerozero, Lovecraft Country, Vinyl, The Vow (sex cult documentary), True Detective, Allen v Farrow (documentary), The Investigation (awesome crime), Exterminate All the Brutes (documentary), Rome, Generation Kill, McMillians (documentary), Years and Years, The Outsider (Jason Bateman), Sharp Objects (great twists and turns and based on a book), The Night Of (really gripping), The Wire and The Corner (David Simon set in Baltimore), I'll Be Gone in The Dark (true crime), The Defiant Ones (documentary with Dr. Dre), Hunters.


----------



## thunderwagn (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm also watching Mind Hunters right now for the 3rd time. I hope they bring it back!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 3, 2021)

heatherd said:


> A little graphic???? I'd say a lot graphic.



Well, yeah.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2022)

Anyone else watch Severence? That was "insanely good"! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 11, 2022)

ibglowin said:


> Anyone else watch Severence? That was "insanely good"! LOL




Yep - really getting into it. Last episode was a doozy!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2022)

That was the season final! I have had to go back and rewatch parts to pick up little things I missed the first time around. In some ways it reminds me of "Lost" without the mysterious island. LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> Yep - really getting into it. Last episode was a doozy!


----------



## ibglowin (Yesterday at 11:04 AM)

Just finished this and it was excellent. Post Apocalyptic sci-fi but no zombies. Mostly character driven story/plot and the finale was one of the best (most satisfying) ever.


----------



## Ted Brumleve (Yesterday at 4:23 PM)

Season 1 and Season 2 of The Chosen. Up to Episode 6 Season 3.


----------

